# Special Poem for older folks



## Kadee (Dec 8, 2014)

A row of bottles on my shelf, caused me to analyse myself.
The yellow pill I have to pop, go's to my heart so it won't stop.
The little white one that I take, go's to my hands so they won't shake.
The blue ones tell me I'm happy 
The purple pill go's to my brain and tells me I have no pain
The capsules tell me not to wheeze or cough or even sneeze.
The orange ones very big and bright prevent leg cramps at night 
The red ones smallest of all go to my blood so I won't fall 
BUT what I would really like to know "......is what tells each pill where to go


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)




----------

